# CSA Rating System



## VIEXILE (Jan 10, 2001)

See www.caribbean-sailing.com. I''m knee deep in work right now after goofing off for Rolex and the BVI Regatta. Thinking about maybe getting an older C&C 34 or P-30 to renovate and race. Any thoughts on a decent racer-cruiser that might be had reasonably and set up to race under this system? It doesn''t seem to track PHRF very closely, but, hey, I''m just the mainsheet, traveler and jib trimmer. Watched three boats get whacked by lightning on saturday and bailed out, driving straight to the Willy T. Sizzle, sizzle, sizzle, BANG. Never heard that before, and I''ve been in some serious crap in the Gulf of Maine. Electricity ain''t fair.


----------

